# Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung



## thoast3 (21. Juni 2015)

*Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,

Da mein Mainboard nur eine extremst schlechte Lüftersteuerung hat, suche ich eine.

Bedingungen:
1. Möglichst günstig, aber kein absoluter Schrott.
2. Folgende Lüfter sollen momentan gesteuert werden: Scythe Glide Stream 120 PWM, Arctic F12, Aerocool Dead Silence 120. Später dann noch ein Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-2.
3. USB-Abschluss, Kartenleser etc. muss nicht vorhanden sein.
4. Die Lüftersteuerung muss es auf Aquatuning Germany geben, da ich bei jemandem mitbestelle 

Ich hab mir schonmal die hier: Aerocool Strike-X X-1000 | Steuergeräte | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany rausgepickt.
Brauchbar oder Schrott?

Danke


----------



## XeT (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Was heißt denn bei dir günstig? 

für 60euro bekommst eine Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller die ist ohne Display mit kostet die 100. Da finde ich die dann günstig.

Gib am besten mal ein knappen Preisrahmen denn hier versteht jeder etwas anderes unter Günstig. In meinem Fall war es die 5 LT


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Meine beiden Favoriten  !

Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK)
Scythe Kaze Master Pro schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM03-BK)


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

@XeT: Na, maximal 40€.

@MehlstaubtheCat: Danke, die sehen schonmal gut aus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Die sehen nicht nur gut aus sie sind auch gut ! 

Verarbeitung passt, tolles Display, alle Kabel dabei und easy zum installieren, P/L auch sehr gut !


----------



## Aldeguerra (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Das Scythe Kaze Master II habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Temperaturfühlerkabeln sind allerdings total hässlich. Schön in weiß pink.....


----------



## hamroarr14 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe auch die  Scythe Kaze Master II und bin völlig zufrieden damit. Tut was sie soll und zeigt zusätzlich noch die RPMs und die Temps der Temparaturfühler an.
Preislich ist die meiner Meinung nach auch in Ordnung.


----------



## thoast3 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Ihr habt mich überzeugt 

Es wird die Kaze Master II und die Farbe der Kabel ist mir egal, da ich eh kein Sichtfenster habe


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Kann man mit der Steuerung auch temperaturgesteuert die Geschwindigkeit regeln?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Mit der Scythe Kaze Master II kann man das nicht! Alles Manuell


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Welche müsste ich denn da nehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Aquaero 6 Pro z.B 

https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-aquaero-6-pro-wazu-439.html


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Gibt es das ganze auch etwas günstiger? 

Also schon so im Bereich 50 Euro?


----------



## thoast3 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Leider nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gute und günstige Lüftersteuerung*

Hmm, schade. Trotzdem danke!


----------

